# Puff Lifestyle - Putting Air Purifiers to the Test: the Oreck ProShield



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the battle of the century. Titans going head to head. In one corner, my wife and her inane ability to smell cigar smoke in quantities...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - Putting Air Purifiers to the Test: the Oreck ProShield


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the battle of the century. Titans going head to head. In one corner, my wife and her inane ability to smell cigar smoke in quantities so ...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - Putting Air Purifiers to the Test: the Oreck ProShield


----------



## ChipE (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds like Oreck is not the way to go. Sure hope you find one that works for all our sakes.


----------

